# December Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

_*"May to December"*:_ Choose your favourite photo of a "working" Golden, spreading their amazing love and comfort to young and old.

Once again there were a few ineligible entries this month. Please remember that you must have 25 posts to enter, and there is a monthly theme that the photos should represent.

*Happy:









Riley's Mom:









jackie hubert:









DieselDog:









Ash:









Finn's Fan:









Mileysmom:









Sydney's Mom:









SimTek:









Cathy's Gunner:







AlanK:









Dalllas Gold:









Suni52:









Altairss:









cyman1964uk:









*


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Just one day left to get your vote in!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

It appears we have a winner! Congratulations, Finn's Fan! You get to choose the theme for January 2013. PM coming your way.


----------

